# homemade fly cutters and holesaw arbor



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Fly cutter, mini fly cutter, and arbor for my hole saws. Simple but they work.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Fly cutter on aluminum, before I knew much about feed and speed but still got very nice finish, visible passes but felt like running finger over glass surface.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

The bit was given to me used, has one useable point left. I've only been machining for a few months now but got a buddy thats a retired machinest that helps me out a lot.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Got the bit so I needed a tool for it lol. Its a wobble shaft from an automotive ac compressor that I cut the threaded portion of the small shank from and ground a seat for the bit to rest in and drilled hole for bolt. It was a hardened shaft it killed one of my Ivy Pro cobalt drill bits so I used my AlTin coated carbide 4 flute bit to drill the hole.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

I spoiled myseld by buying kodiak and niagra end mills when i got the mill, i never use the hss bits I got to practice with


----------



## hman (Feb 13, 2019)

Did you know that you can add more than one picture to a post?  Just keep clicking "Attach files."  You can also cursor past a photo and add more text below it.

I've clicked the like button on a couple of your threads, but with multiple posts, it's difficult to decide which one to "like."  Don't have a good way to "like" the entirety of your build if it's on multiple posts.  Just sayin'


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 13, 2019)

Right on man, I'm not too computer savvy I'll do that from now on I did'nt even consider that.


----------

